# 9/25 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

I think a Shield reunion isn't really needed at this point but fuck if it does happen, I'll go nuts anyway :mark: :lmao


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

Cena didn't work out so back to sticking him with Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

The stars have left or have been buried, there's no point in watching anymore.

Good luck selling those fictional tickets you sold the last 5 years, Big Dog.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

So a Raw with No Champion until next year, the hottest guy in the company buried, a likely 3/4 full arena and Reigns being more pushed than ever.

Nah, I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

I can't think of anything I want to see less than Shield v Miztourage. The Shields garbage. Ambrose has squashed Miz enough this year. And all any segments/match/feud will do between them is bury The Miztourage. Let's just fast forward a month. Put the IC Title on Reigns, reform The Shield and team Miz up with Hawkins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

Raw without Cena, Lesnar, Joe and a over Braun looks a lot worse than SD.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

Maybe Miz will legit break Roman's knee with a steel chair and become the ultimate babyface that no one has ever been before.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

You mean 9/25 RAW Discussion thread right? I don't watch RAW anymore but I'm pretty sure it's still on monday nights :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*

I am not surprised they didn't pull the trigger on Braun tonight. First Joe, then Braun, two guys momentum crushed with one F5 just for the sake of their need to continue to provide their failed Samoan project with every accolade and star making moment. This company is run by a bunch of narcissistic clowns.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 9/24 Raw Discussion Thread: No Mercy Fallout*



AmWolves10 said:


> You mean 9/25 RAW Discussion thread right? I don't watch RAW anymore but I'm pretty sure it's still on monday nights :lol












I have changed the date and added the preview


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

> Reigns to ask hard-hitting questions concerning the black-clad Superstar’s epic match against Cena, recent buzz surrounding Reigns and *his “old buddies”* and more.


Welp, that confirms they're doing a mini Shield reunion then doesn't it 
It's absolutely the wrong time. The Miztourage are not credible opponents for Dean and Seth, Miz by himself is not a credible opponent for Roman, so I dunno how the hell they'd book a feud between these guys. Hopefully they don't go down that route.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns will feud with the Miz and win the IC belt so he can win the grandslam championship. It's so obvious. Stop fucking forcing him down our throats. No one wants reigns. Unlike Cena, the ratings and attendance don't justify the push.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They will try to get him cheered by putting Ambrose&Rollins next to him again, I guess.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*> Roman in Super Saiyan mode (again)
> Braun buried
> Enzo as champ
> No Joe
> No Asuka until TLC*

Surely this is the darkest timeline.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I might just watch for the fuckery.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now Strowman is off the must watch list after getting his momentum killed last night, there's only two reasons to watch.

GOAT Miz and GOAT Elias.

The rest can :cornettefu


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

MY Raw preview 4 this evening.......


#MondayNightBORE #WWELogic #Skip








Thank You Monday Night Football


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im hearing that Brock is going to be off RAW for the next four months. Surely this can't be true.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No Brock, no Cena, Joe still injured. Braun isn't going to be as hot (wonder what they'll do with him or even try to keep him warm). Who fucking cares about a Shield reunion when all it will do is mess with the Ambrose/Rollins dynamic and Reigns will poison their well? And against the fucking Miztourage of all factions?

I warned that if Braun didn't win Raw was shockingly thin. Unless they do something with Elias, there is really nothing at all interesting except for Asuka's debut.

It's coming perilously close to when I decided to check out in 2013. Might have to skip this one tonight.

Way to go, Vince.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I just its all so terrible. A rumoured Shield reunion, because apparently their biweekly reunions aren't enough.

Miz gonna get buried by Roman because WWE Logic gotta punish anyone who is entertaining and keep pushing Vince's obsession.

Braun going down to a single F5 and WWE trying to pretend it didn't make him look like a dweeb.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I like how these RAW threads always have people complaining about it before it airs and then they wind up watching it anyways.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> I like how these RAW threads always have people complaining about it before it airs and then they wind up watching it anyways.


Tradition.

If we don't complain, he ain't wrestling fans. :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll need to add this to your usual Monday dose as it won't be enough...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Roman Reigns...just retire you sack of useless shit...ruining this company.

I know I know...I really mean Vince/creative.

Good job Vince, you just made people hate Roman even more.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kink_Brawn said:


> I like how these RAW threads always have people complaining about it before it airs and then they wind up watching it anyways.


Found the lone Roman fan.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Reigns will feud with the Miz and win the IC belt so he can win the grandslam championship. It's so obvious. Stop fucking forcing him down our throats. No one wants reigns. Unlike Cena, the ratings and attendance don't justify the push.


The obvious, yes. As long as they keep Roman away from Seth and Dean.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't wait for The Shield reunion. Yawn. It'll be interesting to see how they try to regain some of Braun's momentum after last night's debacle.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

So we'll be getting Shield vs Miztourage. I'm fine with it, as long as in the end it's Miz going over with Ambrose turning on his brothers. Plus the reunion should be a great moment.

As far as Brock goes, hopefully he went over last night NOT because they are saving that victory for Reigns. Hopefully the plan is to give it to Nakamura, AJ, or hell - even Zayn. I could get behind a Zayn win at the Rumble and the ultimate David vs Goliath build into WM. Plus it would be a well deserved moment for a guy who paid his dues. Either way, any of those three would be better than Reigns. I'm not even really a Reigns hater, I just don't think he needs any more fucking accolades.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks @Brock for fixing up the thread, brother. :cudi


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Couldn't give a shit about this pathetic show and this pathetic company.

Nothing they can do tonight will salvage the absolute shit booking they provided for us all yesterday. 

Roman Reigns beat Cena like it's nothing and will now go on to feud with The Miz? for the IC title? How is Miz EVER going to win that match? How can Miz even have a chance at winning this match? Cena took the absolute piss out of him at Wrestlemania and we're supposed to believe he can even get a pin on Reigns? Fuck off.

Braun? He may as well just leave. Nothing will undo the horror show of booking we saw in the main event last night. What could he come out and possibly do? Attack Jason Jordan? Beat some more jobbers? Who gives a fuck any more. They had something gold and they wasted it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you ready for the big, enticing, bloodpumping victory promo?

"This is my yard now!"

ut


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Couldn't give a shit about this pathetic show and this pathetic company.
> 
> Nothing they can do tonight will salvage the absolute shit booking they provided for us all yesterday.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. But you're so mad, it's hilarious.


WWE Superstars need to form a union, but most of them are pussies, so it won't happen.

Back in the day, you know what they did for fun? They did drugs and drank whiskey and played poker and partied at bars and strip clubs. You know what they do now? They play video games. Times have changed and everyone is soft. The only hard motherfucker is Vince and he knows it because no one is gonna step up to him because YOU'RE FIRED!

Form a union, guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I agree with you. But you're so mad, it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> WWE Superstars need to form a union, but most of them are pussies, so it won't happen.
> ...


It's unbelievable how much the business has changed backstage. So many are so scared to speak up it's unbelievable isn't it. But that's society and sadly, the world we live in today.

With the dwindling ratings and the low attendances and where the likes of Rhodes, McIntyre etc. all found success outside of the WWE, they shouldn't be afraid anymore. 

Sometimes you need to stand up for yourself when booking is just pure horseshit. Last night was one of those times. I'm even more shocked that someone like Heyman would even agree to that shit.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It'll be so funny if a Shield reunion just ends up getting Dean and Seth booed instead of getting Roman cheered again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> It'll be so funny if a Shield reunion just ends up getting Dean and Seth booed instead of getting Roman cheered again.


VERY LIKELY! :rollins4 :ambrose4


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> Roman Reigns...just retire you sack of useless shit...ruining this company.
> 
> I know I know...I really mean Vince/creative.
> 
> Good job Vince, you just made people hate Roman even more.


Seriously, Roman is not going to retire because he will be more of a pandering pussy than he ever was! And there will be more entitled sluts wanting to be like Kardashians going wild for him! Like if they are going to the Lex Express rallies with him to counter the NFL's protest!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really disappointed with the main event last night. Even though Braun should have won, I knew he wouldn't. What annoyed me the most was Braun dominating the match and then losing to one F5. Why would you book Braun to look so weak?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Backstage notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...



Spoiler: Raw



The word backstage is that The MizTV segment with Roman Reigns and the Miz will set up an Intercontinental championship bout for tonight. 

Nia Jax vs. Bayley is set for tonight.

There will also be a segment where Enzo Amore gets to cut a promo about his Cruiserweight championship.

For those wondering about Braun Strowman and how WWE will follow up with him, we haven't heard anything definitive except a pitch where he would wrestle Seth Rollins either this or next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Backstage notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Raw



Braun wrestling Seth? What sense does that make? :lol



Though I do wonder who Ambrollins will face next for the tag titles...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Raw



Well going by the preview Braun will be out for blood tonight so I imagine he ends up attacking Rollins and that leads to the match.

As for other things, looking forward to Reigns winning the IC title tonight :mark

And poor Bayley, will lose to Nia.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, they killed any momentum RAW had last night. It'll be as bad as SD from now on.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol random af idea on Braun.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy for Enzo can't wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Though I do wonder who Ambrollins will face next for the tag titles...


A ladder match against the Hardys at TLC seems like a no brainer. I hope that's what they do next as it could be a great match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> A ladder match against the Hardys at TLC seems like a no brainer. I hope that's what they do next as it could be a great match.


I thought Jeff had a shoulder injury though? Or was that just a rumour? I don't even know anymore :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought Jeff had a shoulder injury though? Or was that just a rumour? I don't even know anymore :lol


Ah, hadn't heard about it. I guess that kills that idea then. I don't know how long the Revival will be out but they could probably feud with them instead. Not many options as things stand right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Didn't watch last night. Will see if i'm interested enough to watch tonight's dregs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well the WWE App just said Jeff does need surgery so Ambrollins vs Hardys at TLC is officially off the table.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I couldn't possibly be less excited for RAW. I'm looking forward to where Ambrose and Rollins go after that awesome tag match, but everything else kind of let me down last night. Questionable decision having Braun lose, not sure where they'll even take him now. I don't think he's 'done for' but way to kill all the guy's momentum in one night, WWE. :kobe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I really wish The Revival was on TV these days. I want to see a Revival/Seth & Dean feud badly. The matches would be great. Hope they are back really soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

> With a loss to Brock Lesnar, is Braun Strowman more dangerous than ever?


:tripsscust

I can't believe they are trying to justify shit booking with this shit. Braun going 'off the rails' now with this loss. It's not going to have the same effect squashing someone now. He couldn't get the job done against Brock, and that's going to hurt him tremendously. 

People were hyped because Braun was one of the few to come up these past couple of years, and be a legitimate contender to Brock. Not to mention, the guy had impeccable booking up until last night.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Backstage notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So shite all raw then.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looking back last night, the way Braun lost really killed Raw’s momentum. I knew he would lose, but if he had lost in a war after 3 F5’s and then still killed Brock to end the show, at least he would still have some momentum. But the way that match played out was just so disheartening, it took a lot of steam out of the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> A ladder match against the Hardys at TLC seems like a no brainer. I hope that's what they do next as it could be a great match.





Spoiler: Jeff



Jeff Hardy has a torn rotator cuff will be out for an extended period. Maybe we finally get BROKEN MATT :madhardy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I really wish The Revival was on TV these days. I want to see a Revival/Seth & Dean feud badly. The matches would be great. Hope they are back really soon.


That would be so wens3

Seth & Dean tearing the show down right now. So glad they are in the Tag Division. My eyes are fully cemented on that division right now, all I care about is where those guys go next right about now. Been such a good move for both guys. Honestly, don't want them to rush an Ambrose heel turn just yet, the chemistry those guys have, and the matches they've been having with Sheamus and Cesaro :sodone So many good feuds they could have down the pipeline.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Looking back last night, the way Braun lost really killed Raw’s momentum. I knew he would lose, but if he had lost in a war after 3 F5’s and then still killed Brock to end the show, at least he would still have some momentum. But the way that match played out was just so disheartening, it took a lot of steam out of the show.


 He was the only hot act on the show, probably the only hot act in the company tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't believe they are trying to justify shit booking with this shit. Braun going 'off the rails' now with this loss.


It seems like a regression for Braun, he will basically be again in _"I want some competition"_ mode after growing out of that phase. They made a huge mistake in not protecting him and making him look strong in defeat. There was absolutely no justification for booking the match the way they did.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

After last night's booking derailment of Braun I fully expect Elias to come out and sing 'the wheels on the bus' with Strowman dancing behind him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just got to say, if the rumors of the Shield reunion at TLC are true, I’m fine with it. It’s been 5 years, it would the same show where they had their first match. And for all the talk that WWE can’t keep them away from each other, they’ve done a better job with them then they have with others. They put DX back together like 6 months after they disbanded.

But LOL at thought of the Miztourage being their opponents. I would laugh my ass off at that. Keep this in mind, Rollins and Ambrose beat the Miztourage by themselves in a Handicap match. You add Roman to that mix, that match is a complete annihilation, or at least it should be.

Form The Balor Clud. Bring Harper and Rowan to Raw, because they ain’t doing shit on SD. But if this leads to the Miztourage fighting The Shield, aka one of WWE’s best factions ever, again, LOL.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There's usually something to make me tune into or flick forward to, but judging by the preview; There's nothing I'm interested in going into TLC. Yeah I know this is always WWE's down period where it's basically 'Let's just get to Royal Rumble', but even so.

:braun does feel lost now and in a hole of sorts. Yeah they may have him go and destroy someone tonight or something, but it's progression he needs now tbh. We'll see.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I really don't want Seth and Dean to have anything to do with Roman it's just going end up with them getting booed.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Watching For Alexa & The Miz.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bayley VS Nia?

This can't end well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm happy MNF is back, because if RAW ends up sucking ass, that's exactly where I'm changing the channel to.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

wwe should let them in would be interesting 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912435509284110336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12429943362957312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912435657955475457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912429943362957312


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

sailord said:


> wwe should let them in would be interesting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912435509284110336
> 
> ...


Geeks :mj4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE has got to take the CW title off of bozo tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This sounds like the Most Must Miss RAW in recent memory.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

sailord said:


> wwe should let them in would be interesting
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912435509284110336
> ...




Please do and have Strowman squash them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I was 50/50 if I CBA to stay up for Raw tonight, but it looks like it might have a moment or two if those guys do get in..

Prepare thy lugholes for 'Too Sweet' chants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Random Dean on the trailer truck in that first BC photo :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Cody literally ripped off Bill Pullman's speech from Independence Day word for word on the hood of someone's truck.






:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Please do and have Strowman squash them all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Him and Brock can do it together, they'll be done by the time the pre-show ends.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The only thing that could possibly save Raw at this point is Matt Fucking Hardy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

look, the Reigns/Cena thing wasn't that bad. Not that I give 2 shits for either wrestler but that just made me realize any outcome works when you don't care.

As to the Braun losing to 1 F 5? What village idiot decided that outcome? He was going to lose, I'd heard, but "look good in defeat". Sorry, he didn't look anywhere close to "looking good in defeat". They wrecked his mystique for what? Roman/Lesnar II: Electric Boogaloo? We don't even want to see that. We don't even want to think of it and it's 4+months away. Any hype they even remotely manage to build for it(and I don't see much)will turn into complete apathy by that time. Nobody will care. Is that the goal Vince has to get Roman over? For us to simply stop giving a shit?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> This sounds like the Most Must Miss RAW in recent memory.


If anything, Seeing the BC invade the Raw parking lot makes me want to start watching New Japan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW is almost on, basically looking forward to...

- Reigns' MizTV segment and what it leads to (possibly him challenging for and winning the IC title).
- What's next for Rollins and Ambrose.

That's about it for tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seeing Bullet Club makes me want to watch New Japan.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have zero hope for tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shield reunion time.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I looked at Ontario, CA and immediately thought Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Honestly I want the Shield to reunite, what else can WWE do for TLC and Survivor Series lol?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz about to school Reigns on the mic too...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Well, they're not going to like the vignettes from last night, right to the ring damn it!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Night after a PPV with two huge matches and like 57 people here. Damn.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's just get this Shield reunion over with.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like they have been in Cali for the last year


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Reigns thought Cena rekt him on the mic, The Miz is gonna eat him alive :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So the ROH chapter of BC is doing a skit DX did 20 years ago? 

Tiny bit hypocritical.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Long haired dude and his mom spotted. That fucker.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> I looked at Ontario, CA and immediately thought Ontario, Canada.


Me too but they'd say the city (eg Toronto) not the province.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Got to love Miz. Let's hope he teaches Wankfist some promo skills.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW dam that is loud. Roman is here!!!! :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

JC00 said:


> So the ROH chapter of BC is doing a skit DX did 20 years ago?
> 
> Tiny bit hypocritical.


LIJ > Bullet Club.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is the crowd so quiet?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wtf did they just dub out the crowd ad input cheers


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

The middle aged women going crazy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG WHAT IS THAT SHIRT ROMAN IS WEARING :heyman6

:heston

:eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone see that Cesaro sign? :lol :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Holy fuck they actually muted the crowd for Wankfist. Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is the crowd so quiet?


Gotta lower the mics to dampen the boos


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE likes it loud that's why it happens so often these days


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Reigns already forgot his lines lmfao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GRAND SLAM CHAMPION DAWG :reigns2


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Roman needs to take notes off Miz. Miz knows how to work the crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Never has such a boring wrestler been given so much.

This guy retired the Undertaker. Like, what the fuck? It's insane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"We like it loud!"

*Mild response*

I'm a fan of Reigns, but Christ Almighty, it's beyond painfully obvious that he's just not FOTC material. :serious:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, they're really, really priming the audience for Roman's forthcoming fourth coronation.

"Cena held the fort for 15 years." "Passing the torch." "Biggest win of my career." :lmao


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Get em Miz


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Forgetting his lines is a wrestlemania worthy thing to do on promo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

miz apologized for the crowds booing yet there was cheering however if you look at the crowd they had the thumbs down


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


I'm fucking dead OMG LOL


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Miz working overtime to keep this segment from dying.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reign is making me fall asleep.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bo's chain is killing me :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hear "bullshit" chants. I hope Miz shoots on him (and Lesnar's absence)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz yet again referring to the championship as "champion". :lol

Come on brah, surely you're getting tired of popping up on Botchamania for the same fuck-ups. :kobe8


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh christ, they really are doing this....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, don't put Seth and Dean in this shit.

fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fair play to Roman, I had the exact same reaction


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait are they really trying to setup a Shield vs Miztourage feud? please for the love of god no...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Most prestigious and honorable title in all of WWE."

Sure does sound like they're getting ready to put that title on Roman. fpalm :eyeroll


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no...fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here it is!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh god, don't put Seth and Dean in this shit.
> 
> fpalm


I hope they do :lol evil laugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock la-lasnar


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The brainwashing must be taking hold. I'm digging Roman Reigns tonight.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Miz don't deserve to be buried. I hope the Miztourage wins the tag titles


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm comin' after the beast! Brock L...Lesnar!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> I hope they do :lol evil laugh


Good for you...? Stone Hot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why would they waste a Shield reunion on Miztourage?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz murdering Roman on the mic lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finally miz turns up dat HEAT


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

First they try and have the beer thing (ripping off austin) now they are ruining the sheild. Fuck off


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The buildup of Reigns/Lesnar begins:

1. Reigns/Lesnar II: Electric Boogaloo
2. Reigns/Lesnar II: Vince's Masturbation Fantasy continues
3. Reigns/Lesnar II: Creative Fucks up again.

Pick one.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman is such a clown


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

Come on Roman, stumbling over Brock's name? jesus lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman is brutal on the mic fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz getting fired up for the umpteenth time, which will lead to him losing the IC Title to DA BIG DAWG. :yoshi


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns forgetting his lines, stuttering, we just need him to say bitch ass and its a classic reigns promo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well fuck this, if they give him the belt the fuck this company right up the rectum


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> The buildup of Reigns/Lesnar begins:
> 
> 1. Reigns/Lesnar II: Electric Boogaloo
> 2. Reigns/Lesnar II: Vince's Masturbation Fantasy continues
> ...


Reigns/Lesnar II: Everybody buried on the way


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

miz is fuckin great


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock Les...LESNAR! Remix!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman and Miz playing off each other well


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> First they try and have the beer thing (ripping off austin) now they are ruining the sheild. Fuck off


Lmfao how is that ripping off Austin, he said get me a beer to demean them as nothing more than servants.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

why are we doing the same WM main event again? 

WHY


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's see Roman become IC champion because why not?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Matt Hardy *Cheers*

AND MY SON JASON JORDAN! *eh*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Seth & Dean will help Roman out later on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least the IC title isn't on the line. I thought they would give Roman the IC title for a second.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Lmfao how is that ripping off Austin, he said get me a beer to demean them as nothing more than servants.


Austin said that all the time.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please let this be the end of this stupid idea for Miz/Reigns and Shield, etc.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miztourage beat down on Roman...cue Seth & Dean.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

This show sucks already. See ya all.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh dear.

Miz is gonna lose the IC title, isn't he?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Guess Seth & Dean will help Roman out later on.


knowing WWE they'll probably only have dean run out because seth will say roman wont want him out there. so they can repeat 'somebody dont trust seth' until the next PPV fpalm


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why would they waste a Shield reunion on Miztourage?


Pretty much the same reason why they used Awesome Truth for Rock's return match when he teamed with Cena.,


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great the stream decides to act up just as the opening segment starts fpalm

Will need to catch the segment later. Sigh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> The brainwashing must be taking hold. I'm digging Roman Reigns tonight.


Nah, Roman's actually a pretty cool dude when given the freedom to be himself or shoot from the hip. Being groomed for FOTC status nowadays simply results in one's personality being largely sanitized, which was most evident with John Boy.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this really happening?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear the WWE crowds are some of the dumbest i've ever seen. They boo Roman every single week, they hate his guts you could even say. But as soon as the idea of him being in The Shield comes up they go nuts and cheer the idiot. Who gives a fuck about him being buddies with Ambrose and Rollins you retards, he's still gonna be the golden boy shoved down ur throat and being handed everything.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> Reigns/Lesnar II: Everybody buried on the way


True. That'll be #4 choice...#5?

Reigns/Lesnar II: Destiny of Wrestling's Fall


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> At least the IC title isn't on the line. I thought they would give Roman the IC title for a second.


Just wait, they probably have noticed that Dean is grand slam champion and they want Roman to be grand slam champion too, before his 345773465299284 coronation at Mania


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Did they just have the opening segment end in the irresistible hook of Riegns Vs Miz and Miztourage Vs Matt Hardy and Jordan? Wtf are they doing!?

I'm out depending on what the next thing is


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

raw is already off to a bad start


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Austin said that all the time.


Supreme reaching, Austin didn't invent beer. He said it to have them appear as servant boys, nothing about that felt Austin-esque.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big Bang Theory is back. I hope Young Sheldon is good.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good promos from Miz but wow other then that bad segment.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh dang Jeff is still there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Miz is gonna lose the IC title, isn't he?


Dirtsheets from a while back did mention that Reigns / Miz for the IC Title was plausible because of the plan to have Brock hold the Universal Title until 'Mania. So yeah, it looks like DA BIG DAWG will soon add another title to his prestigious collection.

:reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is Jeff even there when he needs surgery?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dat huge pop for Jason Jordan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> knowing WWE they'll probably only have dean run out because seth will say roman wont want him out there. so they can repeat 'somebody dont trust seth' until the next PPV fpalm


I hope not. It worked really well with Dean & Seth. I don't wanna see pretty much the same storyline repeated.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they actually do Shield vs Miztourage (LOL) then by God that match better only be like 5 minutes long. This needs to be Shield vs. Kane & The New Age Outlaws from WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is Jeff even there when he needs surgery?


Probably cause he was advertised originally for this Raw, hasn't had surgery yet.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

The most watched hour,and they are wasting it on a tag-match that is the definition of whatever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The silence for Jordan is telling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For the love of god Jordan stop wearing those mom aerobics singlets.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is Jeff even there when he needs surgery?


Not wretling so he can still aprear. 


JJ's new music with the rap makes him even more generic.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nah, Roman's actually a pretty cool dude when given the freedom to be himself or shoot from the hip. Being groomed for FOTC status nowadays simply results in one's personality being largely sanitized, which was most evident with John Boy.


Seemed like a good kind of segment for him, where he plays the surly shit-talker paired with an actual heel. When he acts that way feuding with someone like Rusev, it doesn't work.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That was a nice exchange between Graves and Booker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sucks that Jeff will be out a long time with that torn rotator cuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay guys, re: Jeff. Just seems like a waste when all he can do is stand there.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird how a move that a wrestler has done so many times can cause injury, like when a wrestler gets injured from their finisher even though they have done it a bunch of times. Jeff just landed a little weird and now he needs shoulder surgery but he's jumped off ladders and been fine, it's weird to think about sometimes. Hopefully Jeff recovers soon!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker's gonna get so much shit for talking about gettin your shit in.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JJ reminds me of Maven when he turned heel. Super bland.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jason Jordan wearing a 2017 version of a Rockers' attire with random neon colors and nothing else. Poor guy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

all right! Finally, the commercials come in to save the day!!

Come on Dominos!! WE know your pizza is low grade cardboard with red shit on it but yay!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

As much of a wrestling talent Jordan is, sucks that he's a charisma vacuum.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

My god how bad are american commercials? So crigny. Can't be arsed to find Uk stream.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More interesting than RAW atm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912472753101430784


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you guys see those moves in that Nationwide commercial!! Damn!!

AT&T-Please forget we once had a Monopoly and filled your homes with shitty telephone service!!


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's weird how a move that a wrestler has done so many times can cause injury, like when a wrestler gets injured from their finisher even though they have done it a bunch of times. Jeff just landed a little weird and now he needs shoulder surgery but he's jumped off ladders and been fine, it's weird to think about sometimes. Hopefully Jeff recovers soon!


He's getting old and fragile. I'm surprised he is even still wrestling at this point

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw has had two commercials so far


Get well soon Mayu


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jordin Sparks :book


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hardy/Jordan
Team JoHard
Team Hardon
Team...screw it, I'm just trying to stay awake at this point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bout time this match ended.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cory Graves hyping the importance of the IC title. Watch this turn into Roman winning it at TLC. fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't even have RAW on... I'll turn it on when Miz TV starts...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt and Jason beating Axel and Dallas makes this whole Shield reunion so much more lame being wasted on Miztourage


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sucks about Jeff.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker is out of control. He really irks me. 

He was throwing mad shade yesterday, and the comments on Jordan was weird tonight. Isn't he a face?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The commentary is annoying me. Was it fuck, an epic.

Oh the match has ended. Okay


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Most vicious matches my ass you morons. A fucking dance off is more vicious than what we got.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At 36 minutes, the winner and still champion of the WWE!!!!! Boredom!!! 

I'm out. Have fun guys.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Underwhelming No Mercy main event recap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They booked Strowman vs Lesnar the same exact fucking way they booked Joe vs Lesnar, Lesnar got dominated most of the match, seemingly meeting his match finally, only to hit a quick F5 out of the blue to get the 3. This booking is getting really fucking old.

I hate Reigns but by god i cannot wait until he takes the belt off Lesnar.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

IT'S TIME TO WALK WITH ELIAS :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So who is excited for Omega vs TACOS?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe they didn't protect Braun last night. With how many finishers get kicked out of these days...just wow..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I missed the first half hour. Did I miss anything interesting? I would guess they opened the show with Lesner and Reigns?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Them trying to hype the end of No Mercy as anything other than shit.

Elias with that heat. :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Elias is the peak of this show now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe they didn't protect Braun last night. With how many finishers get kicked out of these days...just wow..


I actually thought they were gonna rip off the convoluted Taker-Brock SSlam finish to protected both guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this match again for what reason? Oh yeah cause they aren't creative enough to book anything new and refreshing so its just easier to book the same match again.

"So what we got for Elias tonight?"

"Ummmm i really don't feel like putting any effort into him right now just book the match he had at No Mercy again"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 50/50 booking


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Has Elias ever finished a song?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> They booked Strowman vs Lesnar the same exact fucking way they booked Joe vs Lesnar, Lesnar got dominated most of the match, seemingly meeting his match finally, only to hit a quick F5 out of the blue to get the 3. This booking is getting really fucking old.
> 
> I hate Reigns but by god i cannot wait until he takes the belt off Lesnar.


Speaking of Joe, where is he? I haven't seen him in a few weeks. Is he hurt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> I actually thought they were gonna rip off the convoluted Taker-Brock SSlam finish to protected both guys.


Anything would've been better than what they actually did last night..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Well I'm out.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh boy a rematch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My favourite bit of the opening segment was Roman's reaction to Miz suggesting the Miztourage could beat The Shield :lmao

Roman also said literally what most of us said in here, that Dean & Seth are great tag champs and he's doing his own thing.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is Apollo still employed?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of Joe, where is he? I haven't seen him in a few weeks. Is he hurt?


Yep. He should be back sometime in October.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Has Elias ever finished a song?


No.. And it's depressing :vincecry

Edit:Actually he did at SS :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias is varying his songs with things on his opponents. That's good. Answers some things people here have said.

Not sure why this rematch is necessary. :shrug Elias should get a proper feud now. Apollo is a heat sink.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Give Apollo a chance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just saw the opening segment. Good showing from Reigns. Interesting that it seems the Reigns/Miz match is not for the IC title. I guess Reigns wins and earns a shot at the title at TLC?

As for the current match, I guess Apollo wins this...50/50 style?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias sounding like Pink Floyd


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> My favourite bit of the opening segment was Roman's reaction to Miz suggesting the Miztourage could beat The Shield :lmao
> 
> Roman also said literally what most of us said in here, that Dean & Seth are great tag champs and he's doing his own thing.


Would love for that to be the end of this rumored Shield reunion. Since Seth and Dean beat Miztourage already. Axel and Dallas just lost to Matt Hardy and Jordan. This Shield reunion doesn't need to happen at all. It's so pointless.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker is annoying me a lot tonight, and Corey isn't that bad for once.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> So who is excited for Omega vs TACOS?


More important question, who is excited for War Machine vs KES vs GOD part IV? :grin2:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

push titus please


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

arch.unleash said:


> Why is Apollo still employed?


Cause he's black and Vince feels he needs to keep a few of them around so he doesn't appear racist. Thats why he has a black guy at each announce team, he even dug up Percy Watson cause he was desperate to get a black guy on the NXT commentary team.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I am a total mark for Elias. Love that guy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good. Elias won. No 50/50 booking bullshit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> More important question, who is excited for War Machine vs KES vs GOD part IV? :grin2:


With Tama Tonga, who wouldn't be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I swear if this fucking feud continues......


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

booker sounds like he really does not wanna be out there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I swear if this fucking feud continues......


Elias has already beaten Apollo twice, it wouldn't make any sense if it did continue. But you know that's all WWE is about...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I love how the WWE throw those random undeserved nicknames at their chosen ones. Extraordinary? More like Extraordinarily Average.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wonder what they do next with Balor.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly!!!! She's so pretty.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looks smoking tonight wens3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CHARLY :mark


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Charly... my favorite part of the wwe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar is gonna kill you :lol :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Who is Finn looking at? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whelp since this feud is over now guess its time Bray randomly pops up and attacks a new opponent for no reason at all other than he needs a feud. Then he'll endlessly cut promos on the titantron about them for week laughing and spouting gibberish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh boy, Meltzer might be true, Brock about to squash Balor


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP Curt.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun face turn :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"By the way, I wanna shout out to Matt Book, Nick Book............The Young Books."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit laughed out loud when Braun's music hit and Hawkins crapped himself :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He really has a 118 match loosing streak? Wow! He must be there for the money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too little, too late.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun back to destroying jobbers I guess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Braun is a fucking beast.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Braun!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

all it takes is one F5 to pin this guy lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brauuuunnnn with the huge pop. :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh. Almost nothing Braun does matters to me anymore.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, Why couldn’t we see this last night!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What the fuck is that thing Curt Hawkins is always holding?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure why so many mark for Charly Caruso, have you seen her freakishly large forehead?









She just screams average to me.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Braun's bleeding! THE HUMANITY.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah this squash is so gonna redeem Braun after that debacle last night.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAAT!?

AMBROSE! CEASE FIRE!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Deano!!!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

only thing left to do for braun is to rejoin the wyatt family. he can be the 4th man behind wyatt, harper, and yes, erik rowan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would have been that hard to do that yesterday?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

....Wasn't expecting Dean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean nooooooooooooo, do you want to die?????

His reaction to seeing Hawkins on the floor though :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

KICK HIS ASS BRAUN.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose and Rollins vs Braun? I'll take it over Shield stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Braun loses to Dean, I'm fucking done.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Not sure why so many mark for Charly Caruso, have you seen her freakishly large forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit too much make up for me but nice tits and great eyes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, let's see how this goes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha destroy him Braun. This is the closest to redemption we could realistically get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am guessing Rollins will come out to help dean.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's already banged up, he obviously wants to make it worse lol. Silly boy :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Not sure why so many mark for Charly Caruso, have you seen her freakishly large forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are not looking at her forehead >>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great....Now watch Rollins come out to help Dean and Strowman beats them both up and the Reigns will run to the rescue, Vince will be thinking "OH god yes! They're gonna pop so hard when Reigns comes out now! they always pop for he Shield reunions!".


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The spot with Hawkins is exactly what they need to do with Braun right now. People love him because he breaks shit. Keep that up.

Sad to say, but he needs to break Dean now.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean reaction to curtis dead body cracked me up


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Not sure why so many mark for Charly Caruso, have you seen her freakishly large forehead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's average, then I wanna know what hot is.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If Braun loses again I'll lose it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Smh people already bitching before anything even happened


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Hawkins. :heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WWE has a big problem when it comes to Elias.

Ideally he should be a solid midcarder going for the IC title; however as The Miz is current champ, Elias won't get a look in.

He had a few matches with Balor, since then he's basically squashed the likes of Kalisto and Crews.

There is literally nothing for him atm, apart from play his guitar and beat some scrubs, he's too good to be losing to Kalisto and Crews so WWE have done a good job at keeping him strong so far.

He now needs to make that next step though; however there's no new avenues for him to explore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised Seth didn't come out with him tbh. Unless he comes out later to help Dean.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What's with Toyota using fairy tales for their car commercials? I've been wondering.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Young Sheldon was okay.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The commentary this whole match: "Dean's kinda good lookin', you know, but I wouldn't bang her"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Seemed like a good kind of segment for him, where he plays the surly shit-talker paired with an actual heel. When he acts that way feuding with someone like Rusev, it doesn't work.


Indeed. I also agree especially in regard to Rusev, because poor Ru-Ru has been mishandled so badly for so long that I can't help but feel total sympy for him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun is quick as hell for his size :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean and Braun competing for the title of "Who got screwed the most by a lazy Brock?"


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I love Deans goofy ass :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick DDT


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match is fucking awesome and fresh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> If that's average, then I wanna know what hot is.



































Thats just a few examples.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I bet Dean said "aww fuck" when Braun got back in the ring after the count :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a much stronger Dean then when they first met.....


Ohhhh fuck me pinned clean


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do this to Ambrose? Let me guess, the same happens to Rollins next week?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Even worse crisis averted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ain't going to make up for last night. Sorry Vince.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was actually a pretty good match, that DDT on the floor was sick.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun

Nice match with Deano


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did not like how the match was so competitive,also maybe braun could enjoy sometime on the tag division,could be interesting


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Why do this to Ambrose? Let me guess, the same happens to Rollins next week?


He's being debuffed to become Lacky #2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match. I guess next week they'll do the same with Rollins?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, where the hell is Seth? Is he not there or something? :lol Odd that he didn't make an appearance at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was enjoyable for what it was


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I hear Braun got his win back? You can stop bitching now.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So no Rollins tonight? Figured they would be a post match beatdown setting up Braun vs Seth next week :shrug


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good. Braun needed this. Maybe they won't cool him off entirely.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe they put the title on Enzo of all people!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats just a few examples.


All those that you posted are bad af, but I don't think Charly is just "average"... She's beautiful imo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match between Ambrose and Strowman. Don't know why they did it though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shows u how much Vince gives a fuck about the CW division if he put the belt on Enzo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was completely pointless. Good to see Braun is completely directionless now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm alright with the clean win over Dean. Big enough name to save cred after last night.


I have been a defender of Enzo but fuck off Enzo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Shows u how much Vince gives a fuck about the CW division if he put the belt on Enzo.


You mean the only guy in the division that's over?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Is Enzo slowly going heel?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amore coming off more and more like a pompous douche. :like

@JT , just remember that I was with you for the long haul with 'Zo before everyone hops on his nuts when he turns heel. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Abisial said:


> You mean the only guy in the division that's over?


Neville>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Enzo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Ambrollins this week boo 

But even though Deano lost, he still looked pretty good and tough.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Neville>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Enzo


Sure, talent wise no doubt. He isn't over though, no one in that division but Enzo is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> All those that you posted are bad af, but I don't think Charly is just "average"... She's beautiful imo.


I've just never found her all that attractive compared to the other women on the roster. Just never got why so many got nuts over her on here, to me she just looks the average chick you'd see in a club somewhere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Elias has already beaten Apollo twice, it wouldn't make any sense if it did continue. But you know that's all WWE is about...


I meant Bray and Finn actually.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Did they really have nothing else for Dean tonight? Hate seeing him be used as fodder like that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Seth, there you are!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Abisial said:


> Sure, talent wise no doubt. He isn't over though, no one in that division but Enzo is.


Tozawa seemed pretty popular with the fans.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lmfao Seth sounded gay as hell there. 


"...For me"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I've just never found her all that attractive compared to the other women on the roster. Just never got why so many got nuts over her on here, to me she just looks the average chick you'd see in a club somewhere.


Tbf, if you check all the WWE womens rankings, there are not that many lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank god for this segment


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Love Seth and Dean banter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is where they're going to build some tension between Seth and Dean..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What does Rollins have over his shoulder?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rollins vs Braun for next week. Well...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean saying Cesaro looked like a chipmunk :lmao

Dean admitting the Braun thing was a bad idea :lmao

I love these two together so much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was funny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> This is where they're going to build some tension between Seth and Dean..


Why would they do that? They just teamed them up a few weeks ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I meant Bray and Finn actually.


My fault. But I agree, I hope their feud is over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Why would they do that? They just teamed them up a few weeks ago.


It's not going to be anything huge or over the top. But seeds will be planted next week, IMO.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Emma? Future Hall of Famer?

Me thinks not :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Emma a future hall of famer?? LoL now that funny!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth and Dean are perfection. Just Pure Perfection.

Booooooo @ Bliss. Can Becky come out and beat her ass please?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa in tight, leather pants.










Praise be to DA GAWDESS. :tucky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Always love Seth and Dean segments.

If they book Asuka vs Alexa at TLC, I'm very worried they are going to flush Asuka's streak down the drain. You know they would.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa borrowing Charlottes leather pants


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Emma a future HOFer? I like her, but :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why would they do that? They just teamed them up a few weeks ago.


It's gonna be a slow burner and Dean will eventually turn on Seth at some point.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> This is where they're going to build some tension between Seth and Dean..


I'm down with this, gives Braun something to devour for a few weeks :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For the love of god Dean get a new fucking shirt he's been wearing that ugly ass shirt for ages.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The RAW tag division is very thin so they'll need to progress the Rollins/Ambrose angle faster than it would have otherwise been. Planting the tension between them soon is probably a good move.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> What does Rollins have over his shoulder?


His wristbands. :smile2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Mickie. :wow


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She is taking the Goddess of the WWE from Flair.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie looking kinda fine tonight!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie looking good tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm down with this, gives Braun something to devour for a few weeks :braun


Braun is still going to be directionless. Seth and Dean are locked into eachother, as a team and opponents later on. I'd be concerned as a Braun fan. He's not sniffing the title anytime soon and has no feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not going to be anything huge or over the top. But seeds will be planted next week, IMO.


Dean: "Anything you can do I can do better"....
Seth: "I can do anything better than you..." 

:lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie looks good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mickie looking :nice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...look at Mickie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit! Mickie's back to wearing the jean booty shorts again!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:done Hey, Mickie :done


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Mickie looks great as always but she's really aged the last couple years.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Daaayyyuuummmmmmmm Mickie


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They’ve given me no reason to care about Mickie, but damn those shorts.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MySpace line was pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Sazer Ramon said:


> What does Rollins have over his shoulder?


A kingslayer sash lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mickie is looking good.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao Enzo is cracking me up.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

LOL Alexa is just great


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PraXitude said:


> Mickie looks great as always but she's really aged the last couple years.


Well she is 38 years old.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Braun is still going to be directionless. Seth and Dean are locked into eachother, as a team and opponents later on. I'd be concerned as a Braun fan. He's not sniffing the title anytime soon and has no feud.


I mean, for now, it's better than nothing. Maybe just squash the entire tag division until something comes along LOL

Is Bray busy?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 wens3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dang Mickey going off lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they just redoing this SDL feud again? Sounds like they're copying it beat for beat form this promo so far, Alexa making fun of Mickie for being old and irrelevant.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seriously, why hasn’t Mickie got more time on the mic. She’s still great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie isn't even that old :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> I mean, for now, it's better than nothing. Maybe just squash the entire tag division until something comes along LOL


Yeah. I think Braun is in alittle trouble here in terms of having something good to do. Not his fault, just the way it is right now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie burned Alexa there lmaooooo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can this just be a singles match and feud. No more multi women matches for just one feud.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Grab her by the pussy Mickie!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Asuka now, plz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They actually mentioned Alexa's storyline of bringing back Mickie as La Luchadora. :bjpenn

Great to see Mickie finally being given a chance to fire off on the mic. Nice promo between both gals. :clap


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mickie delivered the promo of her career, i felt that


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Well she is 38 years old.


Yea true. She looks amazing for 38, but she noticeably started aging around 35. Until then she looked like 28 for several years lol. Maybe having a kid will do that to a broad.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, good segment. But flat ending. "Old Lady" was the best final insult they could think of?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's good to see Mickie actually being on TV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok now Mickie please just start wrestling in those shorts, for the love of god please, get rid of those ugly tights with the bell bottoms and get back to giving us a reason to watch ur matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. I think Braun is in alittle trouble here in terms of having something good to do. Not his fault, just the way it is right now.


If Braun ever needs a free win, Bray is always there for him :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

This is why they should use Mickie more. She's great.

Also she's only five years older than Nia Jax. It's not like she's THAT old.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. I think Braun is in alittle trouble here in terms of having something good to do. Not his fault, just the way it is right now.


Braun fans should be praying right now to the Gods both Old and New that they don't team him up or put him in a feud with Wyatt. That would really stop his momentum dead on it's tracks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What is up with the constant scripting of coward? Has Vince been on a John Wayne western binge the last year?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That wasn't as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mickie is so goddamn sexy...that's a confident ass milf....put the strap on her!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Braun fans should be praying right now to the Gods both Old and New that they don't team him up or put him in a feud with Wyatt. That would really stop his momentum dead on it's tracks.


Braun/Bray vs. Seth and Dean?

Not much else for Braun or Bray to do, sadly.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mickie the GOAT is owning the Godess on the mic  and looked hot af doing so


----------



## Cellardoor621 (Apr 2, 2012)

So I'm guessing survivor series (if it isn't raw vs SD again) is going to be Shield, Balor, ? vs Shesaro, Miz, Braun, Joe. Maybe Matt Hardy with his brother hurt?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a great promo by Mickie; not sure where this version of her has been all this time but I'll take more of it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So what happened to Nia Jax?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I'll never get tired of this Asuka vignette


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Braun/Bray vs. Seth and Dean?
> 
> Not much else for Braun or Bray to do, sadly.


Could be, there is some backstory between the Wyatts and the Shield they could use to build up the feud.

Let's see how things go with Rollins vs Braun next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph looking a bit slimmer now :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop for Seth.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really milking that poor Connor kid aren't they


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smilie material.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cesaro you tough mother fucker.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had to look up to see what Novartis is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That powerbomb spot last night..

:banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow this is the first time i've saw Seth wear an elbow pad since he was on NXT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Smilie material.


Alexa has the best "facials" on the main roster :cena5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow this is the first time i've saw Seth wear an elbow pad since he was on NXT.


Yeah I like it, I hope he keeps it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Funny that Cesaro had a real injury and came out with Sheamus but Dean has a storyline injury and didn't come out with Seth :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth can't stop smiling at Cesaro lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck. Cool move by Sheamus there.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

TLC will suck real bad.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

He had his teeth shoved into his gums???????????


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ugh it sounds so painful and Cesaro's teeth going up into his gums! UGH! He must be tough!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK. That kick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kick. Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Commentary should stop with the whole Rollins' injured knee angle. It's enough already, that shouldn't be something that defines him.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Empress said:


> That was a great promo by Mickie; not sure where this version of her has been all this time but I'll take more of it.


Trapped in catering.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Yea true. She looks amazing for 38, but she noticeably started aging around 35. Until then she looked like 28 for several years lol. Maybe having a kid will do that to a broad.


The performance center is what got her into such great shape. It may not be touted as often as it was a few years ago, but the PC is definitely one of the WWE's few saving graces.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That tight slap lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the setup for his finisher there. Alot quicker and less moving parts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I really do like the one elbow pad Rollins is working with tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice little short match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God they just redoing this SDL feud again? Sounds like they're copying it beat for beat form this promo so far, Alexa making fun of Mickie for being old and irrelevant.


Was it even a feud on SD? Mickie turned on her and then they had one match and then weeks later went to Raw.

But I wouldn't say the "old and irrelevant" stuff is copying. It's more of a running thing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, this is gonna start the tension between Dean & Seth, isn't it? Seth won but Dean lost. Especially if Seth does better against Braun than Dean did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good, little quick match. Good to see WWE realize not every match has to be 10 minutes or more, especially on TV.

No commercial breaks that time.

:drose


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A "Wrestlemania worthy match" Corey, really? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is incredible that they still haven't given Rollins' finisher a name (Cole just said "knee to the face").


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Seth's finisher actually looked pretty good there, hope he keeps hitting it like that from now on.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Commentary should stop with the whole Rollins' injured knee angle. It's enough already, that shouldn't be something that defines him.


They will probably use it for years to come though. I guess that's how wrestling is sometimes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, this is gonna start the tension between Dean & Seth, isn't it? Seth won but Dean lost. Especially if Seth does better against Braun than Dean did.


I agree. That is what I was alluding to earlier. Even if Seth doesn't beat Braun next week, but comes closer to winning than Dean; that can start some bickering...and go from there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cena appears next? Get ready for the full Kim Jong Roman ceremony.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They better not continue this feud (Cesaro/Sheamus vs Shield), the matches have been great but I'm just sick of it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Uggh Reigns vs Cena wanking next. Off to watch some Mayu before bed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> It is incredible that they still haven't given Rollins' finisher a name (Cole just said "knee to the face").


Didn't Graves call it "King's Landing" last night? Maybe that was just a GOT reference since he loves throwing out GOT references, but i think "King's Landing" would alright for its name.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm holding out hope for heel Ambrose vs face Seth at Mania. Too early to sow the the seeds of discontent between them for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Graves call it "King's Landing" last night? Maybe that was just a GOT reference since he loves throwing out GOT references, but i think "King's Landing" would alright for its name.


The whole thing with Rollins' finisher has been so poorly handled. If you know the plan is for him to stop using the pedigree post-Mania how hard is it to pick a new finisher and give it a name?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show feels like it's been on for ages but it's only been an hour and a half :lol Prob cos it started at 1pm not midday here and it usually ends at 3 here.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Goldust becomes Balor's paint-mentor


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Heel Goldust is best Goldust


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wut...so Balor is now feuding with Goldust?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't fuck with Goldust.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good to see they're still going with the heel Goldust, was afraid he was gonna revert right back to the babyface Goldust and act like the heel turn never happened after the Strowman thing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What is up with the constant scripting of coward? Has Vince been on a John Wayne western binge the last year?


Nah, it's a subliminal reference to Hogan calling Austin a bald coward *and* a subliminal hint that The Hulkster will be back in the WWE soon.

:kappa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess that's Finn's next feud.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldust gets a Balor feud?!

:dance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't mess with Goldust!


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Is Goldust the new Big Show when it comes to rapid face/heel turns? Lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Is Finn gonna need The Demon to beat Goldust


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, good segment. But flat ending. "Old Lady" was the best final insult they could think of?


If you're not roman or cena you're not allowed to break PG,it seems like


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor is moving from Wyatt to Goldust...is this the first time that someone moves on to doing something worse after beating Wyatt?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They sure are hyping this Cena\Roman match last night. It wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Iconic Roman

Extraordinary Finn

:hmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the best thing Goldust has done on Raw in years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldust and Balor could be an underrated feud..... If that's the direction they're going with.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love this Goldust.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Could anyone give me a full description of what Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose said to each other in their backstage segment? Is there a link for it already?

I couldn't hear what they said because folks here were talking over it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh nothing i hate more than when two are in a feud dissing each other and acting like they hate each other, then after their match they suck each others dick.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> That wasn't as bad as I thought it would be


Bliss and Mickie are the Best the raw womens Division can offer in the Mic Solid Segment


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh nothing i hate more than when two are in a feud dissing each other and acting like they hate each other, then after their match they suck each others dick.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh. Seth's segment is over. I'm taking a break. Might be back later.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Reigns beating Cena wasn't that big a deal, Nakamura just beat Cena clean a month ago. Beating Cena isn't some big accomplishment nowadays.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena is officially a part timer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

What Cena said last night on Raw talk was 100% genuine 

Last night he was officially done as FOTC


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're really going full tilt on this, aren't they? No subtlety at all. When WrestleMania 34 comes around and Roman still gets booed out of the building, what's gonna happen then? It almost makes me want to see just to laugh at it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All this wankfest for Roman :fuckthis


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

what is the main event if this match is next lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like Cena and Reigns could have had a better match. It wasn't bad by any means, but I think it could have been a bit better.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guessing there will be fuckery here to setup a tag team main event at the end of the show.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

LOL that farxcida advert made it sound like they're selling a bullet for your head


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why was last night's Cena/Reigns match historic?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought this was going to be the main event


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit thought this was the main event and the show was nearly over but we still have an hour to go :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo looking so damn fine in that black dress.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why was last night's Cena/Reigns match historic?


Passing of the torch officially


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why aren't Curtis and Bo banned from ringside? I mean if Angle is so concerned about them interfering why not just ban them? This sort of logical blunders just take me out of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why was last night's Cena/Reigns match historic?


"Passing of the torch"


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They're really going full tilt on this, aren't they? No subtlety at all. When WrestleMania 34 comes around and Roman still gets booed out of the building, what's gonna happen then? It almost makes me want to see just to laugh at it.


 Probably do the same thing over and over again next


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This should be a fun match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why aren't Curtis and Bo banned from ringside? I mean if Angle is so concerned about them interfering why not just ban them? This sort of logical blunders just take me out of the show.


Because wrestling is stupid.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> I feel like Cena and Reigns could have had a better match. It wasn't bad by any means, but I think it could have been a bit better.


Thats how it goes when you aint got a better talent carrying them, like AJ for example. Whenever Cena or Reigns have a good match its usually because of their opponent carrying them.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Enzo celebration to close off Raw?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> JoJo looking so damn fine in that black dress.


She's put on a decent amount of weight since her homewrecking became public.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns could beat all three by himself.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Enzo celebration to close off Raw?


Lol they won't end the show with a cruseweight segment.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, I'm Finn Balor, and I am back on my trajectory to reclaim my Universal Title, right after another go nowhere feud....this time with Goldust, who said he wasn't going to be Goldust anymore 2 weeks ago.

This fucking company.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

So, the "main event" is gonna be Enzos celebration huh?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Not a soul on this planet believes Miz has a chance of winning here.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Lol they won't end the show with a cruseweight segment.


Dont put it past them


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Javocado said:


> Enzo celebration to close off Raw?


Please don't let that happen!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> "Passing of the torch"


Coming soon...End of an Era...later...Once in a Lifetime.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I miss Joe...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

finalnight said:


> She's put on a decent amount of weight since her homewrecking became public.


The thiccer, the better :rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn crowd is lit now.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Shit dropkicks.

MIZ has been wrestling for over 10 years, people.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The crowd audio sounds extremely weird.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lord, how many times in history has Roman beaten Miz?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> So, the "main event" is gonna be Enzos celebration huh?


If that's the case :cenaout :cenaout :cenaout


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He took 4 AA's from Cena, and only 1 spear beat Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats how it goes when you aint got a better talent carrying them, like AJ for example. Whenever Cena or Reigns have a good match its usually because of their opponent carrying them.


Or smoke and mirrors gimmicky matches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen: John Cena 2.0.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Lord, how many times in history has Roman beaten Miz?


4 times since 2014. 5 if we count tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god, Enzo is the fucking main event.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Leather Rebel said:


> Or smoke and mirrors gimmicky matches.


Yeah or that. 

Triple H used to rely heavily on gimmicky matches since he couldn't really have a great 1 on 1 normal match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes the shield reunion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak match. Another one for Reigns.

lol Reigns doesn't even need Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So he was just jumped by 2 guys and he still comes out on top. This is why people don't like him.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got into the third hour. Doesn't feel like I missed a lot. Not sure why Roman is gonna eat the Miztourage..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman Reigns = oppression


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God watch Rollins and Ambrose come out and these idiot fans go nuts for a guy they was just booing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good little match between these 2. Not bad


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I always lol when people attack Roman with chairs considering he has a chest protestor on.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> If that's the case :cenaout :cenaout :cenaout


:lol :lol Right behind ya


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

That scream from a kid somewhere. Fucking LOL!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would of thought after last night Reigns would of started to go after the universal title. Not the IC title.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shield, when?
lol, Miz barking at Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz looked like he was having a seizure just then :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Miz is the hero we need, not the hero we deserve.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Miz getting booed for attacking Roman :ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're seriously gonna waste The Shield reunion on Miz and his 2 jobbers? Really? lol whatever.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Bah gawd, Skull Crushing Finale, the damndest 2 count move I've ever seen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewwwwwwww at the Miztourage doing the Shield fist pose, STOP IT lol


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Great beatdown on Reigns!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just give him the IC title. That's 99.9999% what's gonna happen anyway.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Believe in The Shield Bo-lieve in The Miztourage. :kappa


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Huge lol at wasting a Shield reunion on these geeks. Shield vs Club > Shield vs two jobbers and a mid-carder. (Even though technically you could say the same about the club tbh)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is how Raw should end.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bad match but good aftermath with Shield tease from Miztourage. Thought for a second there they were really going to have Reigns overcome all three of them.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Miz and his crew > are better than you. ICONIC. Legend. GOAT. AWESOME


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

did i just watch the greatest thing on RAW in months

classic textbook heel work and the victim was roman reigns :banderas


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh gosh, they are honestly trying to sell me this feud when I know Roman doesn't need those lackeys dragging him down..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

But Reigns still beats Miz clean even after his two douchebags interfere.. this post match beat down serves no real purpose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That should have closed RAW. Surely Enzo won't be closing the show?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Roman, no one came out to help him.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

What is closing RAW? Banks, Bayley?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If they insist on wasting this Shield reunion on Axel and Dallas, are they going full out? Shield gear, crowd entrance? Because that's the only way I buy it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That WWE 2k18 commercial is cool!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Shield don't even need to reunite properly to take care of the Miztourage tbh :lol They could reunite for 2 minutes and still kick the shit out of them lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Roman in a feud with Miz to win the IC title? He should be in the universal title hunt, no?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Miz is awesome and proves it every week. Look at the heat he just got got, managing to get sympathy for Roman. I wish they'd consider giving him a run with the Universal title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're gonna get Seth and Dean in Roman's poisonous waters just for this.

The only thing to hope for is that they don't put the IC title on him. Because it's not good enough that Brock is sitting on the main title for a year to put Roman over, he has to have a run with the IC title beforehand just to show the world he's "the guy." fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Since Miz and co did the Shield fist bump it is very much confirmed that they will reunite the Shield in order to feud with these geeks. Reigns could beat the three by himself in a handicap match and Rollins/Ambrose already beat them in a 2 vs 3 match. What's the point? It is a waste of the reunion.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I was worried. Roman pinned Miz clean 1 2 3. Miz doesn't deserve that. They clearly respect the Miz backstage to allow him to beat roman like that. The Miz is brilliant when it comes to segments and telling stories. He shines within a unit. A feud between these two would be interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As much as i hate Enzo, in a twisted way it kinda gives me joy knowing Cass is at home watching him having success while he's on the couch. Cause i know Cass was always thinking in his head he was the big star the company was gonna push, and he was thinking he was gonna be a main eventer in no time with his recent push. 

Please just stay home you fat overly tanned bug eyed tall Edge.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> What is closing RAW? Banks, Bayley?


God I hope not.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Adam Cole debuts on NXT this week???

Sheeeit....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That WWE 2k18 commercial is cool!











@-PerfectDarkness-


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The segment should of closed Raw. It wasn't a bad match at all. 

Instead were ending with fuckin enzo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck needs new pants after that NXT commercial


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so angry I'm gonna pose and pop my collar a lot!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't believe there is still 45+ minutes to go until the end of the show.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Instead were ending with fuckin enzo



What's wrong with Enzo? The dude is charismatic as fuck.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Man, I don't know... I think I would mark out for Balor challenging Lesnar for the title at Survivor Series and winning. The underdog taking it off a part-timer that needs to drop the title anyways. Give the title scene so new life. If Balor can't carry it very well, have him lose it in a good feud at Royal Rumble. Why the hell not? Beats this Reigns, Lesnar, Strowman stuff every other pay per view.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The hell....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912500166552313856


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

STAY CLASSY said:


> What's wrong with Enzo? The dude is charismatic as fuck.


But he sucks at everything else!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I'm so angry I'm gonna pose and pop my collar a lot!


Lol i know its so dumb, you just got ur ass kicked by this guy and you still come out posing and playing with ur jacket before going to beat his ass?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> But he sucks at everything else!


What is "everything else"?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

STAY CLASSY said:


> What is "everything else"?


Wrestling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd take an Enzo segment ending Raw over a mediocre Reigns/Miz match w/a pretty good post-match.

If Enzo ends up wrestling however, fuck that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Clique said:


> @-PerfectDarkness-


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing how profightdb seemingly heavily understates house show matches and b town shots that occured before this decade, I really am curious what match number this really makes for Goldust? Man it has to be a high number!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Wrestling.



He's not wrestling. It's going to be an in-ring segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldust has always had a great spinebuster.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can someone name me a reason to watch this dreck until Wrestlemania?
Absolutely NOTHING will happen until then. Everybody will be fed to Reigns and Lesnar, Strowman is going nowhere, Ambrose and Rollins wasted in tag matches, and the Shield reunion will be wasted on fucking Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas.

Meanwhile on the other brand, Jobber Mahal will continue to waste Shinsuke Nakamura, and AJ is wasted on Borin' Corbin.

Holy crap.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

I just watched Reigns segment with The Miz since I couldn't earlier.

I liked it, but they should focus more on Reigns doing his thing apart from The Shield, they shouldn't 
involve them together anytime soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if the Enzo stuff is the main event, that means the only way the cruiserweights will ever main event Raw is if Enzo is involved :hmm:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really liked Balor's new gear last night, was a nice change from the usual all black gear. Wish he would start wearing more colorful gear like that instead all black all the time.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh GOD NO Bray vs Finn isn't over


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh what the fuck, this feud isn't over?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuck off Wyatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt again? :ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow they are back to this again??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They singin' again, y'all.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SHIT!!!!!

Is this GODDAMN Wyatt Balor feud STILL not over?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The kid is back lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOD DAMN THEIR FEUD AIN'T OVER :tripsscust :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck this shit isn't over :fuckthis


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Good god, get Balor away from this Wyatt shit. How many times does he have to beat him?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This shit will go on forever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD This feud is seriously gonna continue? why? why? Balor has beaten him now for 2 straight ppvs, they've had 3 fucking ppv matches, shit.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Here We Go Again,Can Bray vs Balor end already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor is literally stuck in never ending purgatory with Wyatt. I am so glad Rollins got out of that mess as quickly as he did even if he lost the feud.

Bloody hell.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

FUCKING BRAY. WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Really? This shit needs to die. Give Bray some vacation time and reboot him at a later date.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> They're really going full tilt on this, aren't they? No subtlety at all. When WrestleMania 34 comes around and Roman still gets booed out of the building, what's gonna happen then? It almost makes me want to see just to laugh at it.


I mean according to here they've been clearly doing Brock vs Reigns 2 since Mania 31.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me guess, Wyatt is 1-2 against Balor, so he will win the next one to tie, and we will have yet another match to break the tie.
Fuck that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey, if the Balor feud with Bray continues, at least it probably means Braun won't get sucked into his orbit of awful. So there's a bright side.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Happy Death Day movie looks fun.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sometimes I get excited for a horror movie but then it's PG-13 and I change my mind.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Hey, if the Balor feud with Bray continues, at least it probably means Braun won't get sucked into his orbit of awful. So there's a bright side.




The black sheep is coming back! Only to get squished under those powerful size 9 feet.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Let me guess, Wyatt is 1-2 against Balor, so he will win the next one to tie, and we will have yet another match to break the tie.
> Fuck that.


Their next match will no doubt have a stip, since it's at TLC. I'm calling a Chairs match lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually I shouldn't be surprised it will continue given that there is a gimmick PPV coming up. Most Wyatt feuds have to involve some type of gimmick match


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Bayleys hot sister


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn heel, Sasha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i miss the days where the women in WWE would do playboy, why didn't we have Alexa, Bayley and Emma around back then? Why god?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Im Feeling The Tension,on this sasha/bayley segment


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Can someone name me a reason to watch this dreck until Wrestlemania?
> Absolutely NOTHING will happen until then. Everybody will be fed to Reigns and Lesnar, Strowman is going nowhere, Ambrose and Rollins wasted in tag matches, and the Shield reunion will be wasted on fucking Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas.
> 
> Meanwhile on the other brand, Jobber Mahal will continue to waste Shinsuke Nakamura, and AJ is wasted on Borin' Corbin.
> ...


Because you want to watch the show which is why you're here


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This is like some weird soap opera level acting and relationship.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this thing main eventing? Can we finally have a heel turn?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley wants to make Nia feel pain. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Quoth the Hugger; nevermore


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> Bayleys hot sister













Bruh wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

True, Kurt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Enzo a heel now? Saying he wants protection from the other CW's and acting like he deserves a celebration is some heel shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt needs to snap Enzo's ankle in an angle lock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So why is Enzo going last?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn i miss the days where the women in WWE would do playboy, why didn't we have Alexa, Bayley and Emma around back then? Why god?


Emma's the only one hot enough for that.

Edit: Enzo's going last because they know the third hour drops off a cliff.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> So why is Enzo going last?


Is there some new, well-known cruiserweight who could debut by taking him out? That would be the best reason.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want Nia to sit on me. I hope I'm not asking for too much..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Bray Wyatt and Finn Balor but if they could stop feuding that would be nice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Bruh wens3


I'd take either one. 

I'm into Bayley ALOT more than I thought I would be, ever since she debuted on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've defended Enzo quite a lot but now he's starting to annoy even me :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Enzo a heel now? Saying he wants protection from the other CW's is some heel shit.


I think he's a tweener. He's mostly good, does some bad shit. But he hasn't crossed any major lines yet. I mean not like Neville is above cheating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> Emma's the only one hot enough for that.


Ur crazy man Alexa is fine as hell, u telling me this isn't hot enough for playboy?










and Bayley has an amazing ass and nice set of tits anyone would love to see in playboy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> I just want Nia to sit on me. I hope I'm not asking for too much..


Hey get in line.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So why is Enzo going last?


Re Mysterio return


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Balor has stepped it up lately in terms of his personality. And he looks awesome and is over as fuck. A shock underdog win against Brock could be really cool, but we all know he's probably next in the line of victims till Brock gets to Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back, and I see missed absolutely nothing. Amazing what horrible shape both shows are in right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Re Mysterio return


Wow, I didn't even think of this. Is this a rumor going around?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tomorrow night in a throwaway match no one gives a fuck about Tony Nese vs Tozowa!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Kurt needs to snap Enzo's ankle in an angle lock.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

USA brought back Will and Grace to get Chrisley over :monkey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma eating the pin tonight I imagine.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cole really wants us to know it is Boss Time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAEley









*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Re Mysterio return


I had the same dream


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Emma eating the pin tonight I imagine.


If she's really going up against Asuka, maybe not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nia's reaction is me when I realized Enzo is closing the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912507898118492160


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even know why but I don't mind Nia atm.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emma needs to go to Smackdown, if fucking Natalya can get a title run over there surely Emma can.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:sashahi :Bayley


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it just me or has there been a LOT of ad breaks this hour? They're really packing them in right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

literally 30 seconds of action and then we'll have 2 minutes of commercial :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm thinking a non cruseweight returns during Enzo Celebration or something. Can't imagine any other reason they'd have it go last, and no cruseweight is allowed to make contact with him.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Crisley needs to be a manager in WWe.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wtf? They just came back from commercials.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

bayleys ass is incredible.....fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Enzo's CW title celebration is main eventing someone has to be returning or debuting, no way this shit gets the main event if its just gonna be Neville coming out and attacking him.

Or even the other possibility of all the CW's running out to get to him since all those twitter comments came out, makes me thinking the entire division is gonna be out for him, but even that shit wont justify it being in the main event. Rey Mysterio or Aleister Black debuting is the only thing i'd wanna see.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Crisley needs to be a manager in WWe.


I could easily see him being the obnoxious effeminate fashion consultant for Fandango and Breeze lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So like we have more than one women's feud now. Cool!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma's shorts are... distracting... to say the least


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, that was an alright line from Book. "That wont separate your shoulder, it'll divorce it" :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MrJT said:


> bayleys ass is incredible.....fuck


You damn right.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If Enzo's CW title celebration is main eventing someone has to be returning or debuting, no way this shit gets the main event if its just gonna be Neville coming out and attacking him.
> 
> Or even the other possibility of all the CW's running out to get to him since all those twitter comments came out, makes me thinking the entire division is gonna be out for him, but even that shit wont justify it being in the main event. Rey Mysterio or Aleister Black debuting is the only thing i'd wanna see.


Maybe Big Cass could be coming back? I don't know though because he could still be healing from his injury. Well I guess we will see! :smile2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least Emma didn't take the pin last night...?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, called it #GiveEmmaAPin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha turning heel on Bayley is like the new Cena might turn heel thing fans keep hoping for, for whatever reason i don't ever see it happening.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, time to tune out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of this Sasha/Bayley relationship. Turn already.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley won! I keep expecting Sasha to attack her after the match when they are celebrating.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match didn't had any heat at all

And lol at Nia being able of catching Bayley, but not Sasha, who weights a lot less


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of this Sasha/Bayley relationship. Turn already.


Sasha won't be able to progress until she turns on Bayley or they send Bayley to another show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo looking like he took some LSD in that segment. Christ.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Sasha turning heel on Bayley is like the new Cena might turn heel thing fans keep hoping for, for whatever reason i don't ever see it happening.


Shit was supposed to happen before mania. It's never coming at this point.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I could easily see him being the obnoxious effeminate fashion consultant for Fandango and Breeze lol.


Exactly, he could just yell at people with southern limericks all the time. He could have his own stable. It would be amazing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Ok, that was an alright line from Book. "That wont separate your shoulder, it'll divorce it" :lol


That line was from Corey, not from Booker


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

In that commercial with Dolph and that lady how does she get so many likes at once especially on a food picture? I'm thinking to deeply into this lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe Big Cass could be coming back? I don't know though because he could still be healing from his injury. Well I guess we will see! :smile2:


No Cass is out for like 9 months with a torn ACL. Even if he wasn't Enzo is in the CW division now, i don't see him having feud with someone that isn't a CW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns vs Miz for the IC title and Rollins vs Braun set for next week.

Good, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I'm more excited about next week's show than this main event segment :lol

I bet we'll get more Shield teases in that Roman/Miz IC title match.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hulu Raw has been pretty watchable for the past few months with some exceptions, but looks like it is right back in the trash. If they lose their attendance and ratings they have absolutely no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Fuck. Roman's gonna challenge for the IC title next week. :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That red mat reminds me of when Goldberg speared Rock.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

What if they did an Enzo Amore death here and a "Who Killed Enzo Amore?" storyline over the next year or so? There'd be so many suspects, hire some soap writers and lets do this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Only 70 pages...lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gosh, all the titles in WWE look like such trash.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is ridiculous. They're not even trying with Hour 3 anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok he's acting like a total heel tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh I just zone out at this point from Enzo's promos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That line was from Corey, not from Booker


Well, whatever lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait whoever said The Rock can't wrestle?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't mention The Rock's name ya' geek. No one on this non-drawing roster should even be allowed to say his name. Stop.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe the show closes with Enzo just shitting on the fans, turning heel.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Gosh, all the titles in WWE look like such trash.


I agree. They make them look like toys to, well, sell as toys to kids.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Enzo just say he has mainstream power? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck this idiot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CW beat down of Enzo? Let's do it!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"What is that horrible music?" lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, who said the entire CW division would come out? :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Haters indeed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If only Enzo was the one that got his teeth knocked out last night..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I know people hate him but I'm actually digging Enzo for the first time since NXT. :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought Enzo was a joke in the tag team, he's the most obnoxious human being right now.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I think Enzo sucks but he makes people melt and that's cool with me. I do honestly hope this story brings up the cruiserweight interest a bit. There are some good wrestlers there just not any good angles.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't hate on the 205 Live theme Enzo lol!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

What a bunch of jabronis, coming out 15 deep to their show's theme


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Enzo & Cass vs. 205 Live................*BOOK THAT SHIT, PLEASE*


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

bury that division Enzo. We know Vince told you to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who is that nerd in the mask?

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

having the entire fucking CW division comes out only builds enzo up whyyyyyyy

oh because they wanna build enzo up

whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Enzo roasting these geeks.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No reaction for the entire division.

Predictions of the entire division killing Enzo. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Wow, I didn't even think of this. Is this a rumor going around?


Unfortunately no


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nevilles about to get kicked out of the Division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ok, who said the entire CW division would come out? :lol


I did, it just seemed most likely with all those tweets from them last night and Enzo saying he wanted a clause where none of the CW"s can touch him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

205 live main eventing :lol. This is hilarious.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Distraught Neville is back!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear god, just got back from the store, what is this abomination of a segment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

And out of ALL this, Enzo's not actually getting burried :lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They must really not care about the 3rd hour by putting all this Cruiserweight garbage at the end of the show lol. Although, i could listen to Enzo talk shit for an entire hour.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They going to really run with the division of jealous bitches angle lol okay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SATELLITE DISCS :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha won't be able to progress until she turns on Bayley or they send Bayley to another show.


Bayley won't progress either.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Enzo is burying the CWs horse that Hornswoggle did a decade ago :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is the most out of the blue random heel turn ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this main eventing?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Neville's great, it's too bad they didn't let him have this kind of character since the start.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

When did Neville become so good on the mic?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Dear god, just got back from the store, what is this abomination of a segment.


and look at the time its after 11pm its the main event


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This shit still doesn't justify this segment closing Raw, Mysterio would have, nothing else.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

OKay Neville is obviously the best mic worker of this generation, where would you rank him all time?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double turn?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This should not be the main event, but it's still better than divas. lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this :lmao 

just

i cant

breathe

:heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No Cass is out for like 9 months with a torn ACL. Even if he wasn't Enzo is in the CW division now, i don't see him having feud with someone that isn't a CW.


Oh I didn't realize it took that long to heal up. You have a point about who he will feud with.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Neville's doing a good job in this promo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm confused, Miztourage got to lay out Roman? Is this still WWE?

Why does The Shield version 57753 have to beat Sheamus/Cesaro every single week?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What a wonderful car crash to close the show.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

When did Neville learn how to cut a promo?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville leaving the cruiserweight division!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> What a wonderful car crash to close the show.


the certified G of train wrecks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This feels like such a double turn. 205 Live vs Enzo.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

This is pretty pretty good


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Heel Enzo is gud. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How Enzo is talking is really the person he actually is in real life.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Does this qualify as a double turn? Lmao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta say Enzo is slightly more tolerable as a heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

smeagol no like enzoooooooo


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville just took the L for the entire cruiserweight division.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Actually a decent seg


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Enzo actually made me like Neville.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Very disappointing that the crowd isn't chanting "Thank you Neville"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm confused, Miztourage got to lay out Roman? Is this still WWE?
> 
> Why does The Shield version 57753 have to beat Sheamus/Cesaro every single week?


Hey, Dean wasn't even involved in the Sheamus/Cesaro segment this week :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I can watch Enzo get beat up all day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman and Neville as a Tag Team


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The stooge already sucking Enzo off now that he appears to be a heel even though he literally changed nothing about himself.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Neville should be going for the IC anyway. He's too good for the CW division.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville with the fatality!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Vince loves seeing Enzo get beat up. :lol

And the crowd cheers.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Neville's face now??

And possibly not on 205 live anymore.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

They should have had every cruiserweight hit their finish on Enzo, that would have been more of a moment IMO.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Very disappointing that the crowd isn't chanting "Thank you Neville"


Because they still don't care Enzo ain't wrong. But it's the beginning give it time


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BOW DOWN TO YOUR MF KING!* :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is Neville going to the main roster now?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo got the CWs to the main event. As much as you hate him, he's the draw this division needed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit where dudes getting beat down shake a little bit like they're having a seizure

reigns did it tonight, enzo does it all the time

it doesnt look good to me


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn this is a pretty great way to get Neville out of the cruiserweights


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Raw is getting good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i can kinda see why it main evented now, guess it was a reward for Neville's amazing work in the CW division the last year, giving him the main event spot and officially having him leave the CW division and moving up to the IC Title picture i'd assume.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fascinating way to close out the show. 

Perhaps 205 Live is starting to turn the corner here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Neville. :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912514898541678593


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did I say love Neville? Because I do, he is the best


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice segment. Glad Enzo turned heel, nice way to end Neville's run as a CW (I really hope he doesn't get lost outside the division as he has been a top 5 performer in WWE this year imo) and should bring some intrigue to 205 tomorrow.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't get a chance to see the first two exciting hours of this RAW, but that ending was astonishing!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Does this mean Neville is out of 205? I could dig that.

And as I predicted earlier today, this got some people actually reacting to the Cruiserweights. Enzo is so annoying that you love it when people beat his ass, even people you ignored before.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Neville's face now??
> 
> And possibly not on 205 live anymore.


Braun currently beating Up Tag Teams,Im Here For The Monster Among Men Teaming Up with The King Of Tag Teams


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Abisial said:


> The stooge already sucking Enzo off now that he appears to be a heel even though he literally changed nothing about himself.


Enzo's schtick has been heelish ever since Cass got hurt.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> Vince loves seeing Enzo get beat up. :lol
> 
> And the crowd cheers.


The crowd was mostly apathetic, tbh.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Enzo got the CWs to the main event. As much as you hate him, he's the draw this division needed.


nah, football season got the CW's the main event slot


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

MFR55 said:


> Braun currently beating Up Tag Teams,Im Here For The Monster Among Men Teaming Up with The King Of Tag Teams


Wouldn't be surprised by that actually. WWe loves putting a little guy with a big guy. It's carny as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think that was it for Neville's run in the CW division. I wonder if he'll got to SD's or RAW's main roster.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Heel Enzo is GOLD. Hopefully this is a way to get Neville around the upper-midcard and perhaps challenging for the IC title. It could definitely help having another head there while Lesnar is MIA.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That's Nevilles promotion back to the main roster. Well deserved.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That Red Arrow was nice! Is Neville leaving the Cruiserweight Division?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> The crowd was mostly apathetic, tbh.


True. There was a faint "Thank You Neville" chant and cheering at the end. I'm not sure what this was all supposed to me. If he's the new big bad heel, why beat him down?

I know you're a fan of his. Not sure if you believe he's been buried or not.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> That's Nevilles promotion back to the main roster. Well deserved.


Let's hope it goes better than the first time he was on the main roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Miztourage/Roman Reigns MizTV opening segment + attack

- Braun Strowman destroying Curt Hawkins

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins bacstage segment

- Alexa Bliss/Mickie James segment + attack

- Miztourage/Roman Reigns post-match beatdown

- Enzo Amore/Cruiserweights/Neville closing segment + double turn + attack mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is this basically a temporarily face turn for Neville? Does he go heel or face on the main roster? I'd like to see him in the IC title division.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So the company's most over babyface lighting up every arena with energy, excitement and good times is now an innocuous, tepid heel garnering no reaction.

This show sucks. This company is shit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So, Enzo came across as the biggest cunt on the planet tonight. Nothing redeemable about him whatsoever. Yet, the way they're presenting it, I'm not totally sure Amore's meant to come off as this much of a heel. There's still a measure of "plucky underdog" in the way he gets beaten down, and the way Michael Cole's calling it, it's as if Enzo's not REALLY a bad guy, he's just a loudmouth that doesn't know where the line is.

But I haven't had this much dislike for a wrestler in a long time, and that's taking into account Owens' big angle on Smackdown, and the existence of Jinder Mahal. It feels like they're going the route of Enzo eventually redeeming himself, but every time he speaks, he digs a hole deeper and deeper.

I don't know what this is going to amount to, it's such a confusing story with the real life elements. Is it meant to make Enzo sympathetic? Is he being set up for redemption? He's being way too much of a asshole for it to work. Or is he going heel? With that he would carry no credibility, and the one positive about him- overness/merch- would take a big hit. I just can't imagine anyone buying a shirt to support this incarnation of Enzo. So is it a burial? Are WWE really using their main event segment of Raw to "punish" one of their employees?

I really don't get what's happening here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So is this basically a temporarily face turn for Neville? Does he go heel or face on the main roster? I'd like to see him in the IC title division.


Isn't Reigns in the IC title hunt now? What are they going to do feed Neville to Reigns?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> True. There was a faint "Thank You Neville" chant and cheering at the end. I'm not sure what this was all supposed to me. If he's the new big bad heel, why beat him down?
> 
> I know you're a fan of his. Not sure if you believe he's been buried or not.


I just don't know if turning him heel right now was the right move considering how over he is as a babyface. You could tell that the crowd didn't want to boo him. If there was an equally charismatic counterpart that could oppose Enzo every week then it'd make more sense, but I don't really see it. Neville is incredible, but his magic as a babyface is in the ring. On the mic he seems much better suited as a heel.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Another awful RAW*

How do you guys watch this stuff ? My goodness this was absolutely awful I pretty much fast forwarded through everything on DVR. The WWEBus such a joke anymore. I didn't even bother watching No Mercy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amore ethered the CW division. :heston No matter how much people cry foul about Enzo's promo, what he said was the truth: he's by far the biggest deal on 205 Live and the only guy on it who truly has star power.

What's funny is that while this is more proof that he's turning heel, it also shows another alarming notion: the WWE is solid at booking heels, but abysmal at booking faces. So yeah, if anyone is expecting Neville to hit it out of the park as a babyface by leaving the CW division, don't hold your breath.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

Cool

Ok see ya man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't Reigns in the IC title hunt now? What are they going to do feed Neville to Reigns?


I don't think Reigns is winning the IC title. At first I thought he was, but now I think it's just an excuse to extend the Reigns/Miz feud and possibly reunite the Shield.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Amore ethered the CW division. :heston No matter how much people cry foul about Enzo's promo, what he said was the truth: he's by far the biggest deal on 205 Live and the only guy on it who truly has star power.
> 
> What's funny is that while this is more proof that he's turning heel, it also shows another alarming notion: *the WWE is solid at booking heels, but abysmal at booking faces. So yeah, if anyone is expecting Neville to hit it out of the park as a babyface by leaving the CW division, don't hold your breath*.


This is spot on. If the heels can act outrageous in the PG era, the faces can have some edge. Creative just makes them all so cookie cutter for the most part. Bret Hart, HBK, Austin, Rock, Foley, Jericho, Jeff Hardy, Taker, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan etc were all popular, dimensional faces at one point.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> This is spot on. If the heels can act outrageous in the PG era, the faces can have some edge. Creative just makes them all so cookie cutter for the most part. Bret Hart, HBK, Austin, Rock, Foley, Jericho, Jeff Hardy, Taker, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan etc were all popular, dimensional faces at one point.


What's sad is that the fans have become so brainwashed as to what constitutes a face and what constitutes a heel that they were utterly confused as to how to react to Enzo.

He's clearly a tweener that is inching closer and closer to being a heel, but like Miz, he deserved to get cheers for when he told the truth regarding the respective weaknesses of his targets.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Enzo's schtick has been heelish ever since Cass got hurt.


I dunno, he's felt heelish in my opinion since he was about to smash Lana.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Abisial said:


> I dunno, he's felt heelish in my opinion since he was about to smash Lana.


:lol good point!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't think Reigns is winning the IC title. At first I thought he was, but now I think it's just an excuse to extend the Reigns/Miz feud and possibly reunite the Shield.


Reigns could win it next week and drop it at TLC due to the Miztourage interfering. The TLC match type also provides a way for Reigns to lose it without needing to be pinned so he'd be protected.

I think they could still work the Shield reunion that way.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Another awful RAW*



MEMS said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok see ya man.


Lol just saying


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

All thanks to stupid booking revolving the dude in your avatar.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

Coming out of no mercy and without cena or lesnar tonight raw was much better than i expected


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

What?!

Raw??

Terrible?!














Thank heavens I didn't watch!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

Having Enzo main event was awful


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

*Why is this a thread? This could be posted about every single week and then no one would understand

Another Awful Raw...AS OPPOSED TO WHICH OTHER ONES?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Another awful RAW*

WWE needs better storylines, good mic-workers, and some actual charismatic talent on both of their shows. They're lacking in all of those areas from top to bottom.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

WWE died at No Mercy. All they're gonna do now is spin their wheels till WrestleMania until Reigns beats Lesnar to the enjoyment of 5 folks who shop at K-Mart.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if this gets blamed on Road Dogg as well.*


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Please never go to Ontario California again...what a dumbass crowd. WHAT WHAT WHAT, shut the fuck up you idiots. Why even pay for a ticket if you're just going to sit there and chant WHAT all night?

With that out of the way, it was a terrible RAW. But hey, people keep paying to go to these awful shows so someone must still enjoy it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow. Was that an official heel turn from Enzo? If it was, I loved it. He buried everyone in the 205 division. That insult Cedric Alexander took was brutal. I loved everything that happened here. The "King" Neville came out to his music and looked broken. Sold his Title lost well and did a great job on the mic. Loved the beating he gave on Enzo. If that was Neville's farewell to the 205 division, it was an awesome way to go out. Character arc. Need more of this.

Mickie James attack on Alexa Bliss was cool too as they had a great promo as well. Speaking of taking a beating, Super Reigns sure took one after he defeated The Miz. This is clearly setting up for a Shield reunion. Probably going to happen next week after Seth Rollins' match against Stroman. I couldn't help but to stare at Emma's booty during that Women's tag team match too. She ate the pinfall of course.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So...why is Alexa feuding with Mickie?

They just make the absolutw worst booking decisions in that division. They've killed Bayley and aren't far off doing the same to Sasha and Nia.

Neville was fantastic. Never ever thought I'd say it, but he's definitely one of the most entertaining pro wrestlers in the world right now. He's come a long way.

I fear for Miz's future. Roman (and maybe The Shield) are going to absolutely bury the poor guy 100 feet under in coming weeks. No way Miz comes out of this looking good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Enzo. Just saw the exclusive bit on YouTube. Shame it wasn't televised.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hopefully Neville can get a push up the card now. He can at least be in the IC Title picture, and he deserves it.

Mickie was great tonight. To bad they're just going to feed her to Super-Alexa just like they do everyone else.

So Roman's winning the IC title, GRREAAAATTTT (sarcasm).

Enzo getting his ass kicked, that never gets old.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I would like to imagine that Pac (Neville) will get push. I would want him to go after the IC title and win it.

Bliss vs Mickie is a filler feud until we get closer to TLC. Bliss vs Asuka seems likely but I could be wrong.

Roman getting the torch from cena now going after the IC title? Lol talk about demotion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#RawIsNeville

Raw was trash but the ending segment was good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I'm now fucking depressed.

Why? Because it looks like WWE seem all set to use Rollins, Ambrose, the Miz and his Miztourage as cheap props in a vain and misguided effort to get Roman Reigns over and will probably sacrifice the Miz's Intercontinental Championship reign as well as any momentum he may still have to put a belt on Roman at any fucking cost because WWE think that giving someone a title run solves any and all problems (see also: Enzo fucking Amore)

So yeah, let's get ready for a cheap Shield reunion and ruination of WWE's best goddamn current championship holder, just to maybe get Roman some cheers by proxy that will also inevitably fade into resentful booing almost immediately after the storyline is finished.

When I said I wanted Miz in high-profile programs on RAW, him and his Miztourage being fed to SuperReigns isn't what I fucking meant.

And honestly at this point Rollins and Ambrose are better off away from Roman. They'd be the biggest faces in the fucking business if next RAW a segment featured Roman asking for their backup and them just going 'nah' and walking away from his stupid arse.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Another awful RAW*



Mra22 said:


> Having Enzo main event was awful


The story was more about Neville's character arc and the CW division as a whole, so it's okay if it main evented. It was a great segment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Balor is hurt in the back and pissed at Goldust, yet when he comes out he still stops on the ramp and does is stupid pose?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I realized during the segment with Seth and Dean that I don't want them to break up any time soon, I want them to do a real run with these two.. build the heartbreak up even more and even when you know it's coming it will be shocking and depressing.. these two have the chance to create that moment.. please let them build towards it and don't rush this. Earliest this should be broken up is for WM, but I want it to last even longer


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Boring Raw again, except the last segment.

Mickie’s promo was fine though. Where is Dana btw ?


----------

